# Pinarello Factory



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone ever been to the factory in Treviso? Going on a cycling trip end of October and will be close by. Wondering if it's worth the trip


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*factory*



Mr. Finn said:


> Anyone ever been to the factory in Treviso? Going on a cycling trip end of October and will be close by. Wondering if it's worth the trip


use search function. But everything's made in Far east now?


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

The store in Treviso is very cool....did not make it to the factory but spent a lot of time in the store there. Are you going cycling there? My wife and I did a trip out there in June and cycled for 10 days...great fun http://jeffandkimpaine.com/blog1/cycling_italy_2008/


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

We are going to be on the area for a few days and would like to stop by the store. We will be doing our cycling along the Tuscan coast for 6 days. We can't wait. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The Tuscan coast is nowhere near Treviso, it is about a 4 hour drive. If you do go to Treviso, you will find father, son and daughter working in the two stores. Carla and dad will be "working" in the "front" bike shop. Fausto is generally found in the "main" sporting good shop across the alley in the back. Further up the alley there is also the workshop where there are generally at least a few pro bikes. The "factory" is as already described not what it used to be, but could be interesting to visit, it is however located a few kilometers away on what is locally known as the Strada Ovest (West Road). To get there from the bike shop is quite simple: you ride your bike in a straight line out under the Porta San Tommaso and then continue on following the indications for Conegliano for a few kilometers until after you have passed the horse track (Ippodromo communale). Shortly after the Hippodrome, you will reach what has now been made into a big round-about which is the start of the Viale della Repubblica (known as Strada Ovest) where you turn left. If you go too far, you will see an Agip gas station on your right and a great hotel called Due Ragni on your left (http://www.dueragni.it/ I highly recommend this hotel. Not only because it is owned by friends of mine, but it also offers inexpensive but great lodging with a great restaurant too) You then go up about 1 km and will see the Pinarello banner on your right side.

BTW, Treviso is a great little city to visit and makes a great stepping off point for trips into Venice. Since Venice is more or less dead at night, you can easily stay in a hotel in Treviso and just take the short train ride into Venice in the morning, returning to Treviso in the evening.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion, but prior to the cycling part we will be visiting Venice for a day or so. will definately stop by the store at least. Thanks fro all the great info


----------



## Dogma Dave (Apr 4, 2008)

steel515 said:


> But everything's made in Far east now?


Not correct.


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

I toured the Pinarello "factory" in Treviso in 2009.
While no frame fabrication was being performed, there were still some items of interest. Here's a photo of the exterior...


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pinarello Factory Interior Photos*

Inside the Pinarello factory there is quite a bit to see including stacks of raw CF frames, computer-aided design station, high-tech painting and decaling areas, assembly areas, and specialized fatigue-testing equipment used to test randomly selected frames and components. You can also still see experienced craftsman using custom jigs to check quality and tolerances on each CF frame prior to painting.
While they were very friendly while I was there, I suggest making arrangements with them in advance if you desire a formal tour. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone know who exactly is the manufacturer of Pinarello in Taiwan or China? I have scoured the directories in Taiwan and Guangdong Province in China and I haven't yet found any company with the name Pinarello.

I'm not here to stir up another silly debate about Asian manufacturing, but at least I would like to have an audit trail as to where exactly the frame I am about to buy is made, and who exactly makes it.

Thanks


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This made lead you to the answer:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/09/fatta-da-pinarello-but-made-intaiwan.html




iyeoh said:


> Does anyone know who exactly is the manufacturer of Pinarello in Taiwan or China? I have scoured the directories in Taiwan and Guangdong Province in China and I haven't yet found any company with the name Pinarello.
> 
> I'm not here to stir up another silly debate about Asian manufacturing, but at least I would like to have an audit trail as to where exactly the frame I am about to buy is made, and who exactly makes it.
> 
> Thanks


----------

